# Author Klein: Obama Tried to Bribe Rev. Wright Into Silence



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Author Klein: Obama Tried to Bribe Rev. Wright Into Silence*

www.newsmax.com

Best-selling author Ed Klein is out with a new book that levels a blockbuster charge against Barack Obama: The then-presidential candidate tried to bribe the Rev. Jeremiah Wright to buy his silence during Obama's 2008 campaign.


----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a shocker....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

I'm in for $100 if he starts talking a lot around September.......who else?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This makes no sense I though Obama liked what Wright had to say.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

Wow more lies who would have thought.


----------

